# Long tank Rollfast on Ebay



## rollfaster (Jan 8, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-Peerless-Prewar-Truss-Rod-Vintage-26-Balloon-Tire-Bicycle-/192419865474


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2018)

Not mine. 
I may be able to help with this if it's this week. LMK

*1940 Peerless Prewar Truss Rod Vintage 26" Balloon Tire Bicycle*



 5 viewed per hour
*Seller information*
on2wheeler (370 )
100% Positive feedback
Item condition: Used
Price: US $650.00
Buy It Now
15 watching
30-day returns
Located in United States
Best offer available
Shipping:
Free Local Pickup 
Item location:
Sunset Beach, California, United States
Ships to: 
Local pick-up only


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2018)

If that were a tall frame, it'd be in my garage by now.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 11, 2018)

I like that but only the tank and rods would be wanted and I'm not about to part something like that.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 11, 2018)

That bike sold on eBay a few months back if you remember, the seller had many bikes for sale at really high prices, then he loosened up and they sold, he had a robin project if you remember.  Wheels are not original I think.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 11, 2018)

Just sold


----------



## Beads (Jan 12, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Just sold




Its back on Ebay.....


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2018)

Beads said:


> Its back on Ebay.....





Yep, with a new improved BIN price of $850

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-Peerl...831510?hash=item2ccd792c56:g:BhIAAOSwEVZaUQ8b


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 12, 2018)

Lol... it went from $650 to $850


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Lol... it went from $650 to $850.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192425831510





Another bad link. See mine above. :eek:....


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 14, 2018)

Remember that orange and white Schwinn LaSalle frame everyone was poking fun at?

Well, it supposedly sold and it's back up again too. I begin to wonder if sellers aren't resorting to phony non-paying bidders in order to see if anyone is paying attention and maybe feels 'like they dodged a bullet' and can get what they missed out on the first time?

Yeah, that sounds a tad schizo...BUT. The stupidity gets more ingenious every day.


----------

